# What medicine YOU need and what you DONT KNOW



## DisasterReindeer (Dec 13, 2008)

*Best way to get treated FIRST*

*BECOME A REGISTERED DISASTER WORKER in your local area.* Why you ask? Guess who gets first dibs and first treatment for a bio or chem attack...the first responders. This is because they are utilized to hand out pills and inoculate everyone else in line.

Now you know...


----------



## Backwoods (Oct 27, 2008)

Good intel to have.

One question. What is the shelf life of Cipro??? Is it a better treatment than Penicillin??????

I had a small supply that was aquired a couple of years ago that has since been discarded. I have a chance to get some more in a couple of weeks. How long can I expect it to last when properly stored?????


----------



## DisasterReindeer (Dec 13, 2008)

I truly don't know the shelf life of these types of antibiotics. That's a good question for your local Pharmacist or Dr. friend. I keep mine fresh through my contacts.

A full dose cycle varies per Biological agent and body weight. I'll look in my literature to see if I have those dosages and see if I can find a handy chart I got during a [email protected] Distribution Exercise that I think you all will like...


----------



## DisasterReindeer (Dec 13, 2008)

Found it...but the upload limit is 195 kb and the file is 2mb


----------



## jebrown (Nov 7, 2008)

It will depend on what job you have as a disater worker as to where on the list you are.
Doctors and nurses are at the top of the list along with Firefighters, Police and Ambulance crews then city workers and non-medical hospital workers. 
After that it is a crap shoot. If there is any left over it might be given out to others although I won't count on it. The Center for Disease Control has even published guidelines as to who does and doesn't receive any kind of vacines, shots,chemical protective gear etc.. Just being a volunteer assure you of nothing.
I have seen this happen during more than one disas6ter.


----------



## kc5fm (Oct 12, 2008)

*Cipro Shelf Life*



Backwoods said:


> One question. What is the shelf life of Cipro???


From CiproPharmacy:

What is the shelf life of Cipro?

Cipro has a shelf life of approximately 36 months.However, materiel has been and is currently being tested through the DOD/FDA Shelf Life Extension Program (SLEP) and has received extensions up to 7 1/2 years from original expiration date and some lots have received up to 9 years from original expiration date. Materiel shows no signs of deteriorating based on yearly test.


----------



## TechAdmin (Oct 1, 2008)

I wonder if drugs actually do go that bad or if it's just a way for drug makers to get people to throw out expired lots to be replaced with new.


----------



## AgentFlounder (Dec 12, 2008)

DisasterReindeer said:


> *BECOME A REGISTERED DISASTER WORKER in your local area.* Why you ask? Guess who gets first dibs and first treatment for a bio or chem attack...the first responders. This is because they are utilized to hand out pills and inoculate everyone else in line.
> 
> Now you know...


To what degree would becoming a disaster worker increase your chances of being exposed to many threats (not just bio or chem, which are less likely than many other types of disaster)? The answer plays into the overall risk equation to see if this actually makes you safer.

Michael


----------



## jebrown (Nov 7, 2008)

The degree to which you are exposed depends on what you do. I have received shots on more than one occasion during a disaster. More often than not I was in the field doing Damage Assessment. Service Center workers who are doing paper work and coming in contact with disaster victims get them also along with shelter workers. 
People working in logistics and other areas with no direct contact may or may not get shots.
It all depends on what kind of contamination you may be dealing with. I will say though that 99% of the disasters no one received shots.
Flooding and contaminated waters are high on the list but not always. It depends on what is in the water.


----------



## EvilTOJ (Dec 4, 2008)

I joined our local CERT program and I have to say I haven't heard a word about getting special treatment, especially shots and meds. In a large natural disaster, EVERYone is a first responder, not just the police, fire dept and hospitals. Over 80% of rescues during a crisis are done by passerby that just happened to be there when it happened.


----------



## DisasterReindeer (Dec 13, 2008)

Ask the instructors about the most recent "Mass Distribution" exercise in your area. That may get them talking about who gets what.


----------



## Pandora (Oct 7, 2008)

Dean said:


> I wonder if drugs actually do go that bad or if it's just a way for drug makers to get people to throw out expired lots to be replaced with new.


Definitely both! There's a good amount of both happening.


----------



## Pandora (Oct 7, 2008)

I'm sure there are guidelines as to who can be a volunteer and who cannot depending on your health and such. I would hope so, at least. Some of us need more help than we think because we're too busy....well, helping.


----------



## HarpeR (Oct 27, 2008)

Ohh, I'm, allergic to Cipro...gotta stay away from that!


----------

